# No signal - 771A. SWM Failure?



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

So I'm watching a movie on my DVR and when the movies and I go back to live TV, I've got this 771A message. Hmm. Last time this happened was the day I got WHDVR set up by DTV. They made me power cycle the SWM PI. It did the trick then, so I do it this time. Sure enough, TV comes back.

About 20 minutes later live TV goes out when I try to change channels. All 4 TVs have no signal, 771A message. Unplugging the PI has no affect, neither does repowering the receivers.

I call DTV and they take me through all the nonsense, all for naught. The CSR tells me they need to send out a tech. Great, right? None available until this Thursday they tell me!!!! Four days away!!!.  :eek2: 

Any ideas out there to get me working until then? Obviously I'm under contract as DTV just did the WHDVR install.

To say my family is unhappy with me is an understatement right now.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Just wanted to add a picture of my set up.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

What type of receivers do you have in the house?

Did you add any new receivers just prior to this occurring? I saw this issue once with a neighbor who received a replacement receiver from DirecTV and it was configured for a 5-LNB system when in fact they only had a 3-LNB system. 
That one mis-configured receiver made a complete mess of their entire system. Double check all of your receivers to make sure they are configured for the correct type system which you have.

You mentioned you have WHDVR service set-up, where is the DECA power supply located (I did not see it in the picture)? Have you checked it as well as the other DECA modules to make sure all the lights are green? Sometimes a flakey DECA unit can mess with your entire system..


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

You have the wrong power supply. You currently have a PI-21, note that the sticker on it says "For SWiM LNB Use Only" or something to that effect. You need the PI-29, which is designed for the SWiM module (which you have).

The PI-21 isn't able to supply enough voltage to the SWiM, thus generating the 771A errors.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Can't be absolutely sure, but it looks like the SWM terminal on the PI is connected to the SWM2 port on the SWM8. If so, it that legit?


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

RobertE said:


> You have the wrong power supply. You currently have a PI-21, note that the sticker on it says "For SWiM LNB Use Only" or something to that effect. You need the PI-29, which is designed for the SWiM module (which you have).
> 
> The PI-21 isn't able to supply enough voltage to the SWiM, thus generating the 771A errors.


The sticker on it says "Standalone SWM8/SWM16 Module Only".

I checked the back of the PI and it says PI29R1-03 on a green label.

I think that's correct, right?


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Can't be absolutely sure, but it looks like the SWM terminal on the PI is connected to the SWM2 port on the SWM8. If so, it that legit?


Good question and I'm definitely questioning the wiring.

The SWM PI goes to "DC/PWR" on the SWM8 (the middle connector on the SWM8). Then the "SWM1/PWR" connector goes to the input on the 1x8 splitter.

Sound right?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Can't be absolutely sure, but it looks like the SWM terminal on the PI is connected to the SWM2 port on the SWM8. If so, it that legit?


The OP has a SWM-16 and I was thinking the same thing at first until I crawled up in the attic and in fact SWM-1/PWR is on the bottom right side.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

ejhuzy said:


> Good question and I'm definitely questioning the wiring.
> 
> The SWM PI goes to "DC/PWR" on the SWM8 (the middle connector on the SWM8). Then the "SWM1/PWR" connector goes to the input on the 1x8 splitter.
> 
> Sound right?


Sounds like everything is wired correctly


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

ejhuzy said:


> The sticker on it says "Standalone SWM8/SWM16 Module Only".
> 
> I checked the back of the PI and it says PI29R1-03 on a green label.
> 
> I think that's correct, right?


Yes. Sure looks like a black 21 in the picture. Must be the lighting.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> The OP has a SWM-16 and I was thinking the same thing at first until I crawled up in the attic and in fact SWM-1/PWR is on the bottom right side.


The OP says he has a SWM*8*.

On my SWM8, the terminals in question are (from left-to-right), OFF-AIR, SWM2 and SWM1-PWR. In the picture, it appears that the PI output is connected to the middle (SWM2) terminal.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Barry in Conyers said:


> The OP says he has a SWM*8*.
> 
> On my SWM8, the terminals in question are (from left-to-right), OFF-AIR, SWM2 and SWM1-PWR. In the picture, it appears that the PI output is connected to the middle (SWM2) terminal.


I believe the OP thinks it is a SWM8 because of the 1x8 when in reality he has a SWM-16
He mentioned he has a DC/PWR port as the middle connector and the SWM-PI is connected to it (SWM-16 was the first unit to offer a DC/PWR port).


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I believe the OP thinks it is a SWM8 because of the 1x8 when in reality he has a SWM-16
> He mentioned he has a DC/PWR port as the middle connector and the SWM-PI is connected to it (SWM-16 was the first unit to offer a DC/PWR port).


Fluffy's right. I _think_ I have a SWM8, but reading the labeling closer I see "16 Channel SWM" on the front.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

I wanted to mention that none of the receivers see the others now. IOW, WHDVR isn't working. Play lists are for the local DVR only.

Also, the SWM PI is grey, the picture isn't clear enough. Sorry about that too. (Man, I'm not helping myself out here).

I'm going to try and bypass the SWM16 in a little bit...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

ejhuzy said:


> Fluffy's right. I _think_ I have a SWM8, but reading the labeling closer I see "16 Channel SWM" on the front.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


A SWM-16 will allow you to have a 1x8 off each SWM Port (SWM1 and SWM2) should you ever have more then 8 tuners (a receiver uses 1 tuner while a DVR uses 2 tuners)


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

ejhuzy said:


> I wanted to mention that none of the receivers see the others now. IOW, WHDVR isn't working. Play lists are for the local DVR only.
> 
> Also, the SWM PI is grey, the picture isn't clear enough. Sorry about that too. (Man, I'm not helping myself out here).
> 
> I'm going to try and bypass the SWM16 in a little bit...


double check your DECA units behind each receiver and the one which is connected to your router and double check all the lights are green. Be sure the DECA unit which is connected to your router is also connected to it's power supply and that it is working.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

ejhuzy said:


> I wanted to mention that none of the receivers see the others now. IOW, WHDVR isn't working. Play lists are for the local DVR only.
> 
> Also, the SWM PI is grey, the picture isn't clear enough. Sorry about that too. (Man, I'm not helping myself out here).
> 
> I'm going to try and bypass the SWM16 in a little bit...


No harm, no foul on the PI. 

Sounds like your SWiM may be flakey. Or at least Port 1.

For fun, you could do a little minor rewiring to see if it helps.

Take the power feed from the PI, and put in on the power passing port on the 8 way splitter, if a receiver line is there, just move it to one of the capped ports. Then take the input line from the 8 way and move it from port 1 to port 2 on the SWiM.

Longshot, but it may work, it may also do nothing.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> I believe the OP thinks it is a SWM8 because of the 1x8 when in reality he has a SWM-16
> He mentioned he has a DC/PWR port as the middle connector and the SWM-PI is connected to it (SWM-16 was the first unit to offer a DC/PWR port).


Yep, it's a SWM16. I was paying too much attention to the layout and not enough attention to the number of terminals on the SWM (6+6+3 on the 16 and 6+3+3 on the 8).

Maybe a long shot, but it might be worth trying a different coax cable between the PI and the SWM16. A short / long / broken center conductor could cause what the OP is seeing.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Maybe a long shot, but it might be worth trying a different coax cable between the PI and the SWM16. A short / long / broken center conductor could cause what the OP is seeing.


That's one I had not thought of! Definitely, a good idea...


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

I had the same error message on one of my HR20-100 receivers. After doing a reset, etc, I still got the same message. Called DTV and went through some checks without correcting the problem. I set up an appointment to have a tech come out the next day. The problem was the receiver....got a new new HR24-500 out of the deal.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Maybe a long shot, but it might be worth trying a different coax cable between the PI and the SWM16. A short / long / broken center conductor could cause what the OP is seeing.


I tried this. Put a new piece of RG-6 between the SWM16 and the PI. I started getting a signal again. However the receiver was a little messed up because I had rebooted it when the SWM was out. So, I reset it again. When it came back I got the 771A message again.

So, I unplugged the PI and the green light stayed on for about a minute. Maybe longer. I don't remember the PI light staying on that long when I unplugged it other times. ???


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Have you tried removing receivers/DVR's one at a time? If the problem is with a specific receiver/DVR this should help isolate where the problem lies.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Take the power feed from the PI, and put in on the power passing port on the 8 way splitter, if a receiver line is there, just move it to one of the capped ports. Then take the input line from the 8 way and move it from port 1 to port 2 on the SWiM.


Thanks for the idea. I tried this, but no luck. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Have you tried removing receivers/DVR's one at a time? If the problem is with a specific receiver/DVR this should help isolate where the problem lies.


Nope, I haven't tried this. I'm off to do this now.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

ejhuzy said:


> Nope, I haven't tried this. I'm off to do this now.


No dice. Bummer.

I forgot to answer some earlier questions.

All my DECA's have 3 green lights on them.

I have 2 HR20-700's, 1 HR24-500 and 1 H21-100.

I'm done for tonight. Quite depressing really. BTW, my SWM16 has stopped it's ringing and is quite cold (it usually runs warm). Do we think a RIP is in order?


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

DirecTV finally came out today to fix my issue. The first thing I said to the tech (who of course assumes I know nothing) is that I think it's the SWM-16 that's gone bad. His response is "I hope not, because I don't have one of those". Ugh, I almost lost it on him as I specifically told the CSR to make sure they had one when they came out to the house.

Well the tech debugged everything (ok really just checked the signal strength coming from the dish) and came to realization that I was right. I need a new SWM-16. He actually went back to their central office to get one. Thankfully it's only a couple miles from my house.

After installing the new SWM-16, 3 of the 4 TVs instantly came back to life. The fourth needed to go through set up again, but that's because I had switched it off of SWM so I could watch TV.

The tech was nice enough to leave me some BBC's so if this happens again I can bypass the SWM-16.

Thanks everybody for you're help with my problem.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Glad to hear you got things working again. 

I find a good number of techs tend not to have SWM-16's with them when they come out even if the order specifies it. 
When I had WHDVR installed, the tech came out and was like I have no idea how we are going to get this working because I don't have any SWM-16's on the truck. Oddly enough, he sure managed to find when I picked up the phone and was ready to complain to DirecTV..


----------

